# mini split air conditioning brands



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

I was just curious to see what other industry professionals have to say about mini split air conditioning systems. What brands seem to be the most reliable to you? I was wondering which way would be best to go as the demand for mini split air conditioning systems are increasingly in demand lately. thanks so much for your replies.


----------



## airconexpert (Mar 14, 2016)

For me, i feel that Daikin is a better brand in the market due to its innovative technology and its market share.


----------



## greenac (Mar 31, 2016)

You may like to consider mitsubishi inverter, they have been around for a while and it has a good reputation


----------



## ACSS (Nov 14, 2016)

Another vote for Mitsubishi multi-split aircon systems


----------



## jedy22k (Dec 19, 2016)

Another vote for Daikin multi split system, especially inverter system!


----------



## aircon-servicing (Jan 21, 2016)

Since 2016 to 2018, I think Daikin is catching up on its brand presence again especially in Asia...


----------

